# bocina para cajon tipo rebote 18 pulgadas



## garrad (Jun 26, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro voy a adquirir un cajon, pero no se que bocina montarle este cajon es especial para bajos eh visto que la eminence (prosound) es buena ustedes que me pueden decir 
y aproximadamente cual es el precio de esta en su pais, yo soy de Mexico. 
Alguna otra marca que me recomienden? ponganme el precio en dolares (E.U)
gracias, y un saludo para todos.


----------



## fausto garcia (Jun 26, 2010)

Si es para sonidero  te recomiendo  peavey a un camarada sonidero  le a dado batalla por años y
si es para car audio na har mejor que un sellado kicker. Saludos.


----------



## garrad (Jun 26, 2010)

fausto garcia dijo:


> Si es para sonidero  te recomiendo  peavey a un camarada sonidero  le a dado batalla por años y
> si es para car audio na har mejor que un sellado kicker. Saludos.



Me podrias agregar: ¿Y si leyera las Normas@forosdeelectronica.com?
Como en cuanto andan? estas bocinas? saludos


----------



## josesoto (Jul 21, 2010)

saludos a todos,     decirles que yo  me hice  de ese modelo que es de turbosound  y le puse  eighteensound 1400  y  aun no le hice la prueba  en ninguna fiesta, mi duda es  si  ese tipo de cajas tambien tiene esta forma los para los parlantes o solo es el circulo 

Ver el archivo adjunto 11006


----------



## garrad (Jul 21, 2010)

Hola amigo este modelo llamado turbosound solo es el circulo y suenan muy bien ya lo eh probado soilo me falta un mejor amplificador si me puedes recomentar uno te lo agraadecere de antemano, saludos.


----------



## josesoto (Ago 1, 2010)

Todos se queman  cuando  le damos mas  potencia   uno bien garantizado para   muchisimos años no hay,  pero yo te  puedo recomendar  el american audio 6001 plus    el qsc 5050, quieres mas   garantizados  el crest audio ca18


----------

